# Man With a Turban-Cap



## xomikronx (Dec 18, 2008)

Very cool guy at Venice Beach, California.

C&C always appreciated....







This second one is at the Griffith Observatory, WOO HOO James Dean!!!


----------



## SympL (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice lightplay in the second image helps to hold attention.
Good job.


----------



## xomikronx (Dec 18, 2008)

SympL said:


> Nice lightplay in the second image helps to hold attention.
> Good job.



Thanks.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Dec 19, 2008)

I think i saw that first guy in a documentary called Global Metal. Thats crazy.


----------



## xomikronx (Dec 19, 2008)

A lady told me she saw him 20 years ago.  Crazy huh?


----------



## pm63 (Dec 19, 2008)

YES. gorgeous B&W conversions. May I ask your method?

First one, I love the detail, his expression, and the blur of the people around him. Second, lighting is beautiful on the floor especially. Well done.


----------



## Clancyz (Dec 19, 2008)

I love that second one.


----------



## Early (Dec 19, 2008)

xomikronx said:


> A lady told me she saw him 20 years ago.  Crazy huh?


He looks like Gary Sheffield, Detroit Tiger outfielder.

Nice shots.  I especially like the tones and comp on #2.


----------



## seaain.gray (Dec 19, 2008)

I lived in LA until 97.  Probably had not been to Venice since at least 95.  That guy was definitely down there then.  Recognized him instantly.

The shot of Griffith Observatory I really like very much.  Sometime when someone was playing the Greek and we did not have tickets a friend of mine and I would go up to the Observatory and kind of listen to the music floating up the canyon and sit and talk quietly and enjoy... 

Seaain


----------



## asseenonfuturama (Dec 20, 2008)

i like it.
the first one, if i could recommend something, would be to take the picture but would've been good to stand back and had him clear and other people around him blurry. if you have people you could've included more people around him and make them blurry while he's clear among them. 
second one i really like. good job on that one


----------

